# Undeleting files on a Micro SDHC card



## balanga (Apr 19, 2020)

I've just formatted the wrong Micro SDHC card in a smart phone. Is there any FreeBSD solution to recovering the files?

If I dd() the card to an image will the image include the deleted files?


----------



## Martin Paredes (Apr 19, 2020)

Try sysutils/testdisk, check the manual testdisk(8) and the web page


----------

